# Bootstrap -> problem

## radkam

zaczalem instalacje od stage1 .. gdy uruchamiam bootstrapa wywala mi cos takiego: 

```
/usr/lib/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/../../../../i386-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: : No such file: No such file or directory

/usr/lib/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/../../../../i386-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: : No such file: No such file or directory

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [pspax] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [scanelf] Error 1

!!! ERROR: app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.13 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 26, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

Co z tym fantem poczynic ?

od raku: znaczniki

----------

## mbar

hyhy, już widzę jak się zbliża nieuniknione -- cytat z handbooka  :Very Happy: 

----------

## radkam

????  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mbar

```
Wybranie pliku stage3 jest konieczne, nie wspieramy już instalacji za pomocą stage 1 i 2.
```

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5

----------

## radkam

no dobra ale nie ma nikogo kto moglby znac odp na ten problem ? [/glep]

----------

## Grosik

@mbar: imo to ze cos nie jest oficjalnie wspierane, to nie znaczy, ze jest niemozliwe, tym bardziej, ze stage1 jest nadal dostepne na serwerach lustrzanych gentoo, wiec powinno sie dac z niego zainstalowac system.

@radkam: daj troche wiecej bledu, bo z tego raczej niezbyt wiele da sie wywnioskowac.

btw. zaraz wpadnie jakis moderator i Cie zruga za brak znacznikow w poscie.

----------

## Yatmai

A cośty sie uwziął na stage 1 ? Rybki zdechły, kobieta rzuciła, kumple jeszcze nie wrócili z wakacji i nie masz co robić ?  :Very Happy: 

IMHO nie warto sie w to bawić, szybciej nie będzie, czasu sporo stracisz, no i błędy takie jak ten. Choć sam swoje pierwsze Gentoo stawiałem ze stage1 - widać, miałem fart, nic sie nie sypnęło  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> btw. zaraz wpadnie jakis moderator i Cie zruga za brak znacznikow w poscie.

 

I nas wszystkich zje   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

EDIT

Tak cichcem, zanim nas zje, znalazłem jeszcze manual wspominający o instalacji stage1 (od niego zaczynałem  :Very Happy: ), ale zbyt wylewni na ten temat nie są   :Rolling Eyes: 

od raku: quote, a nie code

----------

## mbar

 *Grosik wrote:*   

> @mbar: imo to ze cos nie jest oficjalnie wspierane, to nie znaczy, ze jest niemozliwe, tym bardziej, ze stage1 jest nadal dostepne na serwerach lustrzanych gentoo, wiec powinno sie dac z niego zainstalowac system.

 

Jasne, że się da, bo sam instaluję tylko z s1 (bo szybciej  :Smile: ). Jednak s1 często ma problemy, od niedawna powodowane przez gettext i perl (nie da się ukończyć bootstrap w standardowy sposób). Jestem tego świadom i rozwiązania tych problemów szukam sam, a nie biegnę po pomoc, która skończyłaby się "weź stage3 i rozpakuj, a potem daj nam spokój". Tak na marginesie to popieram to w 100% -- nie umiesz sobie poradzić, weź stage3 i ...

----------

## kfiaciarka

Bo pewnie żeś nie przekompilował pythona po bootstrapie:>

----------

## mbar

perla, nie pythona  :Wink: 

----------

## radkam

oto caly kod jaki otrzymuje : 

```

Gentoo Linux; http://www.gentoo.org/

Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation; Distributed under the GPLv2

Starting Bootstrap of base system ...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [[ (0/3) Locating packages ]]

 * Using baselayout : >=sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.12-r4

 * Using portage    : >=sys-apps/portage-2.0.51.22

 * Using os-headers : >=sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r2

 * Using binutils   : >=sys-devel/binutils-2.15.90.0.3-r4

 * Using gcc        : >=sys-devel/gcc-3.3.4-r1

 * Using gettext    : gettext

 * Using libc       : virtual/libc

 * Using texinfo    : sys-apps/texinfo

 * Using zlib       : sys-libs/zlib

 * Using ncurses    : sys-libs/ncurses

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [[ (1/3) Configuring environment ]]

 * GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

 * PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

 * DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

 * PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

 * PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

 * CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=pentium3 -pipe"

 * CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

 * CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=pentium3 -pipe"

 * MAKEOPTS="-j2"

 * ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

 * FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [[ (2/3) Updating portage ]]

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 3) app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.13 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) pax-utils-0.1.11-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) pax-utils-0.1.12.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) pax-utils-0.1.13.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-pax-utils-0.1.11-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-pax-utils-0.1.12

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-pax-utils-0.1.13

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/pax-utils-0.1.11.patch

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) pax-utils-0.1.13.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking pax-utils-0.1.13.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/pax-utils-0.1.13/work

>>> Source unpacked.

i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -pipe -D_GNU_SOURCE -DVERSION="0.1.13" -o scanelf.o -c scanelf.c

i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -pipe -D_GNU_SOURCE -DVERSION="0.1.13" -o pspax.o -c pspax.c

i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -pipe -D_GNU_SOURCE -DVERSION="0.1.13" -o dumpelf.o -c dumpelf.c

i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -pipe -D_GNU_SOURCE -DVERSION="0.1.13" -o paxelf.o -c paxelf.c

i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -pipe -D_GNU_SOURCE -DVERSION="0.1.13" -o paxinc.o -c paxinc.c

i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -pipe -Wl, -O1  paxinc.o paxelf.o -o scanelf scanelf.o

i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -pipe -Wl, -O1  paxinc.o paxelf.o -o pspax pspax.o

/usr/lib/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/../../../../i386-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: : No such file: No such file or directory

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [scanelf] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

/usr/lib/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/../../../../i386-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: : No such file: No such file or directory

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [pspax] Error 1

!!! ERROR: app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.13 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 26, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## Raku

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

Moja rada jest taka: zainstaluj system ze stage 3 i przekompiluj go, jeśli potrzebujesz. Stage 1 nie jest oficjalnie wspierany właśnie przez multum takich postów jak twój.

----------

## radkam

jeju .... nie chce uciekac sie do Stage 3 ... skoro zaczalem stage 1 to chce skonczy... nie bez powodu sie za to wzialem .. jest wkoncu bardziej uczaca niz 3 .. ale widze ze tu na marne szukam specjalistow ...

----------

## Raku

 *radkam wrote:*   

> ale widze ze tu na marne szukam specjalistow ...

 

z takimi tekstami szybko ich nie znajdziesz...

----------

## radkam

pisze jak jest.... bo wielu jest takich co sie potrafiaja wymadrzac ale kiedy przychodzi co do czego to tylko migaja sie .. i nie zaprzeczaj ...

SKLEJONE

uf...dobrze ze nie czekalem az ktos ruszy za mnie glowa .. wiec tak dla jasnosci ...udalo mi sie naprawic ten blad i co najwazniejsze nie posunalem sie do tego glupiego kroku jakim jest instalacja stage3 . Blad kryje sie w pliku make.conf :

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-mtune=pentium4 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=pentium4 -pipe"

LDFLAGS="-W1, -O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

LANGUAGE=48

LINGUAS="pl"

AUTOCLEAN="no"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

PORTAGE_DELAY=10

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

USE = "-xmms -ipv6 -arts pic java -oss alsa -gnome -kde gtk2 opengl -cups  -mpeg gd gpm X -gdbm nvidia ncurses -pdflib nls 3dnow tcpd  nptl nptlonly unicode"

```

Moze ktos wpadnie na pomysl gdzie ... jezeli nie to dajcie mi znac to napisze o co chodzi :][/code]

od raku: sklejono dwa posty

----------

## mbar

Tak to jest jak się czyta bez zrozumienia i wstawia W1 zamiast Wl  :Smile: 

----------

## radkam

no to sie nie popisales bo akurat W1 jest poprawne :p... ale podpowiem ze jestes blisko :]

----------

## Arfrever

W1 jest błędne. Powinno być:

```
LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"
```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY nie powinno mieć takiej wartości, jaką ma.

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## mbar

A już w ogóle nie wspominam o tym, że CHOST i386 jest niezgodne z nptl, nptlonly. Tyle błędów w takim prostym pliku...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Raku

 *radkam wrote:*   

> pisze jak jest.... bo wielu jest takich co sie potrafiaja wymadrzac ale kiedy przychodzi co do czego to tylko migaja sie .. i nie zaprzeczaj ...

 

poprzednicy chyba pokazali, kogo tu specjalistą nazwać nie można   :Twisted Evil: 

i nikt się nie migał...

a przyczyna problemu z pierwszego posta? coś z linkerem (co widać po komunikacie). Dziwna jest ścieżka do niego (o dwa ../ za dużo). A dlaczego tak jest? Ciężko powiedzieć, zważywszy, że niewiele osób instaluje system ze stage 1 i może napotkać na problem podobny do twojego.

Nie wiem też, czego więcej można nauczyć się instalując system ze stage 1? Przecież (z tego co pamiętam) to w zasadzie wydanie komendy bootstrap i czekanie na zbudowanie toolchainu. Stage 2 sprowadza się do wydania komendy `emerge system`. Wszystko to można osiągnąć ze stage 3 (rekompilacja toolchaina: `emerge --oneshot binutils glibc gcc i_co_tam jeszcze_potrzeba`, stage 2: `emerge -e system`).

----------

## Ph0eniX

 *radkam wrote:*   

>  ale widze ze tu na marne szukam specjalistow ...

 

Jak jestes taki madry to sobie sam wykombinuj jak zainstalowac ze stage1.  O to w Linux chodzi zeby samemu rozwiazywac problemy na tyle na ile sie da.  Nie kazdy jest prosty a co dwie glowy [albo siedemdziesiat tutaj na forum] to nie jedna - jak chcesz pomocy to sie ladnie usmiechaj i badz wdzieczny za kazdy nowy post.

..::Milu Edit: ort!

----------

## Yatmai

 *Ph0eniX wrote:*   

> albo siedemdziesiat tutaj na forum

 

Eee, siedemdziesiąt ?? Tyle to sie chyba przez całe forum co minute przewija  :Razz:  Czy faktycznie tak nas mało w polskim podforum ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Ph0eniX

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  *Ph0eniX wrote:*   albo siedemdziesiat tutaj na forum 
> 
> Eee, siedemdziesiąt ?? Tyle to sie chyba przez całe forum co minute przewija  Czy faktycznie tak nas mało w polskim podforum ? 

 

Nie mam pojecia - tak w ciemno walnalem.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Zróbmy spis powszechny!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Yatmai

Albo dorwijmy jakiegoś moderatora, krzesełko, 2000W żarówka w oczy to może sie przyzna ile nas jest  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

A jak nie to pałą po plecach... Łubudu!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Ph0eniX

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> A jak nie to pałą po plecach... Łubudu! 

 

A moze by tak zapytac najpierw - moze powiedza bez bicia  :Wink: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Ph0eniX wrote:*   

>  *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   A jak nie to pałą po plecach... Łubudu!  
> 
> A moze by tak zapytac najpierw - moze powiedza bez bicia 

 OK. Spróbujmy...  :Wink: 

Szanowni Panowie Moderatorzy!

Ilu jest użytkowników polskiej sekcji forums.gentoo.org?  :Smile: 

Z poważaniem

Ciekawski użytkownik

----------

## Ph0eniX

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

>  *Ph0eniX wrote:*    *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   A jak nie to pałą po plecach... Łubudu!  
> 
> A moze by tak zapytac najpierw - moze powiedza bez bicia  OK. Spróbujmy... 
> 
> Szanowni Panowie Moderatorzy!
> ...

 

Wyglada na to ze nie dla psa kielbasa ...albo za wysokie progi...  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

a co sami nie łaska ?  // po namysle stwiedzilem ze tu wyjatkowo uzyje polskich ogonkow, zeby nie bylo niedomowien

podejrzewam ze moderatorzy nie maja takiej informacji, a jesli chcecie to prosze, jest link uzytkownicy, i jazda przez te tysiac iles stron z uzytkownikami i patrzec ktory ma polski nick albo wpisana polska nazwe w 'skad', potem przejechac przez polskie forum i dopisac tych co takich info nie maja (tak na ciebie patrze Ph0eniX  :Razz: )

dodac

i voila

 :Wink: 

----------

## Ph0eniX

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> a co sami nie łaska ?  // po namysle stwiedzilem ze tu wyjatkowo uzyje polskich ogonkow, zeby nie bylo niedomowien
> 
> podejrzewam ze moderatorzy nie maja takiej informacji, a jesli chcecie to prosze, jest link uzytkownicy, i jazda przez te tysiac iles stron z uzytkownikami i patrzec ktory ma polski nick albo wpisana polska nazwe w 'skad', potem przejechac przez polskie forum i dopisac tych co takich info nie maja (tak na ciebie patrze Ph0eniX )
> 
> dodac
> ...

 

Nie wiem gdzie patrzysz bo ja mam napisane gdzie mieszkam:

http://it-wise.com/images/profile2.jpg

----------

## psycepa

dobra, widze i czytanie ze zrozumieniem nie lezy...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> patrzec ktory ma polski nick albo wpisana polska nazwe w 'skad', potem przejechac przez polskie forum i dopisac tych co takich info nie maja (tak na ciebie patrze Ph0eniX )
> 
> 

 

rozumiem ze dla ciebie NYC to polska nazwa albo Ph0eniX to polski nick...

wiem ze podobno Polska konczy sie w Chicago, no ale bez przesady  :Smile:  and take it easy, man  :Smile: 

----------

## Ph0eniX

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> dobra, widze i czytanie ze zrozumieniem nie lezy...
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> patrzec ktory ma polski nick albo wpisana polska nazwe w 'skad', potem przejechac przez polskie forum i dopisac tych co takich info nie maja (tak na ciebie patrze Ph0eniX )
> ...

 

Jak sie rejestrowalem tutaj to nie z mysla o Polskim forum.  Jesli potrzeba mi pomocy to pisze w angielskim dlatego ze:

1) szybciej i latwiej jest mi sie wyslowic (po angielsku pisze przynajmniej 10 razy szybciej in nie musze sie martwic o "orty"  :Wink:  )

2) wiecej ludzi je przeglada

NYC? ...w moim profilu tego skrutu nie ma

Reszty twojego postu nie rozumiem.  Mozesz lepiej wytlumaczyc?

----------

## Raku

Panowie - na priv z takimi pogaduchami   :Twisted Evil:  bo wydzielę wątek i w dustbina poleci.

----------

